# naked two people in jungle show



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I came across it tonight. The guy of it sure has an attitute and stuff.
And I don't believe they've been without food so much.

The gal seems a bit more level headed.

Totally strange show.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I find it deplorable that they'd go into a jungle without a clue what plants are good to eat. They only seem to think of killing meat, instead of looking for grubs, plants, roots, fish? What about snares? Traps? How about foot coverings?

I agree, the guy has attitude. The girl doesn't seem to be interested in doing much a lot of the time though. They don't need the fire going all day long if that's all she does. But the editting may make it look that way, just like they probably edit to find any comment he makes that gives him the look of a arrogant jerk.

And she THREW AWAY the snake skin! What is she thinking?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I don't know what they were thinking, but I'm glad they got out without major problems that a jungle could give them.

I think the nakedness was handled decently by the show, and they did have a few rags to use strategically. At least some of the time.

it sure did not seem very real at all.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Hundreds of people go off in the jungle on tours or hiking without ever having any idea what is edible and what is not! So why should people who are on a reality TV show know, it is all about the ratings folks, if they knew what they were doing it would be called Duel Survival and I think there is already a show by that name!

Having not watched the show, do they have a way of starting a new fire if the one burning goes completely out, otherwise yes, they do need to keep a fire burning all day and night.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Hype calling it naked and afraid. A.) They weren't alone because there was a film crew tagging along so they probably weren't that frightened and B.) they managed to find cloth to cover the strategic parts (okay the guy was wearing a thong so the audience saw butt shots) but she *also located a purse*!

I only surfed in an out but when they found water why didn't they wash off? They were filthy. Or was being dirty part of the gimmick?

Hyped.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I just find it hard to believe they are truly alone & scared when they are being followed by a camera crew. Probably knowing that if anything truly dangerous was to befall them, & the camera crew ignored it, & didnt save them; they would have one heck of a lawsuit on their hands & be rich for the rest of their lives.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

It's a show! 

Of course it's fake nonsense.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

well we know its fake as far as being afraid as the film crew is there if accident happen they can get medivacted out.

but heres a bit of real reality of the show....the man lost 45 pounds the girl lost 25 pounds.

45 in 21 days.....that would humble any person reading this forum.just more reason to have established food reserves for shtf both in dry goods and your own food production.and have basic tools to aquire goods....rifle,gill net,trot line etc etc...good shoes etc.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

They could not fake the stress and sickness that well. The weight loss in 21 days was a lot more than I expected. I don't have that much to spare. That's the naked truth. With the crew there, they were not totally without options like someone just lost. I enjoyed the TV escape for an hour. Helped me calm down from the high wire.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I know they had some ants on them at one point. but I was expecting to see more bugs and spiders or at least spider webs. I figured the mud was a primitive skin protection more than anything else.

I think the show we talked about a year or so ago about the treak across Australia or the one with the people in Alaska was more 'real' appearing. 

I was concerned when they ate the ventomious snake as I was not sure they would not have some ventom in the meat, or not clean the ventom out well enough if in a certain pouch in the snake. 

And she did get food poisoning from that turtle she caught. 

- oh well, it was rather intersting -

( I watched the walk across the Grand Canyon after this, so I knew he made it - less tense to watch).


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

The show specifically states the people consider themselves "survivalists" and grade them before and after the trip to see if they improved or not. So yes, they should know something about plant foods, and they never even tried.

The "purse" was the one survival tool they were each allowed to bring. She chose a machete(smart!) and he chose a firestarter(also smart!). I don't know why they put the items into two bags.

She wove the "scraps of cloth" as "bottom covers" herself out of leaves and fiber. I am assuming they were not allowed to use the "purses" as material.

The show very deliberately showed the camera crew in the beginning, saying the small camera crew was there(obviously) and also that they were only to intervene in a life threatening circumstance(snake bite? Broken bone?) 

I thought it was decently done as a show and how it was set up. I simply think the two people were woefully unprepared and neither seemed very good at trying to find foods and survive. Instead they mostly sat around waiting out the 21 days. The guy definitely got super whiny and abusive anytime things went wrong for him. The woman had little to no sensitivity towards her partner and no ambition most of the time.

Editting means they took 21 days and compressed it into about 35 minutes(taking off commercial breaks and the introductions and information bits). So we obviously will see what the producers want us to see. But we can only judge on what we are shown. 

I did find it rather telling that after the trip, he was writing a book about the trip, while she was planning another expedition.


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

Couldn't believe they walked past the snake on day one. Looked like it should have been supper to me!


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sounds to me like Survival Preppers..more of an example of what not to do.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I did watch it after I commented above. It or part of it came on after the guy walking the rope across the canyon.
I agree with Wolfy-hound's assessments. I thought they were just going to throw 2 clueless people out in the wilderness somewhere & wasnt initially going to watch it because of that.

I found it interesting and will watch the next one.


----------



## Joe Prepper (Jul 25, 2011)

Not having seen the show, I just Googled "Naked in the Jungle"...............

Don't do that. :smack


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Joe Prepper said:


> Not having seen the show, I just Googled "Naked in the Jungle"...............
> 
> Don't do that. :smack


Now I have to.....


----------



## Joe Prepper (Jul 25, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> Now I have to.....


Well I warned ya! My Google defaults to "Images" so I may have been more surprised than you. :shocked: I changed that back to "web" .


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Was watching "Buying Alaska" this afternoon with 14 yr old dd and 4 yr old dd, sitting on the couch next to me. Commercials came on, went back to perusing my catalog when dd 14 yells, "OH, GROSS!!!" and I looked over to see her covering 4 yr old dd's eyes. LOL, not sure WHAT they saw, but she commented on how they should NOT put that crap on tv, especially in the afternoon! Then she said, "Well, I MIGHT could understand it IF they put Taylor Lautner on there, but that guy? NOOO!!!" It was a commercial for "Naked & Afraid." I have to say, I agree with her


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

backwoods said:


> Was watching "Buying Alaska" this afternoon with 14 yr old dd and 4 yr old dd, sitting on the couch next to me. Commercials came on, went back to perusing my catalog when dd 14 yells, "OH, GROSS!!!" and I looked over to see her covering 4 yr old dd's eyes. LOL, not sure WHAT they saw, but she commented on how they should NOT put that crap on tv, especially in the afternoon! Then she said, "Well, I MIGHT could understand it IF they put Taylor Lautner on there, but that guy? NOOO!!!" It was a commercial for "Naked & Afraid." I have to say, I agree with her


I agree. The commercials should be a bit more p g. My kids don't need to see naked butts walking across the screen during their favorite shows.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Joe Prepper said:


> Well I warned ya! My Google defaults to "Images" so I may have been more surprised than you. :shocked: I changed that back to "web" .


The web sites weren't scary. Didn't try the images.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Anyone still watching this show? It's kind of like a car wreck...ya know you shouldn't look, but ya just have to, ya know? 

Watched the one this week set in the Maldives...they had all kinds of plastic bottles that washed up on the beach, and yet they didn't think about setting the filled bottles of water in the sun to solarize the nasty bugs out of the water? Instead, the guy with the "military survival training", as he was so fond of saying, drank the water straight out of the ground, got diarrhea, and pooped all over the ground without even covering it up! How gross to step in that! Seems like military survival training would have included digging a hole and covering it...even the Boy Scouts know that. He ridiculed the girl for weaving mats and hats, but suffered sunburn to his "private bits" - seems like he should have at least had the smarts to use those palm fronds to cover himself before that happened. She set the example for him by making a "bikini top" for herself from them. Took him a long time to come around to see that she was much better at survival after living all over the world than he was with his "military survival training"!


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I liked it except the first episode. The Maldivan one I liked because they finally addressed the sunburn aspect. He burnt to a crisp right away so I don't know if he could have done much to prevent it. But he didn't seem to be using her woven stuff to shade himself. He may not have been aware that tree shade does not prevent sunburn. 

I don't think just sun rays through plastic would have purified the water but they had a fire, they could have boiled it, with heated rocks dropped in a container. Would have helped. He was right in looking for water but you gotta purify it!

I like episodes where they aren't sniping and fighting. That's a easy way for me to turn a show off, have anyone start squabbling. They made/found more clothing than any previous episodes. I guess they ARE allowed to cover up, the previous people simply didn't do it.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Take sun temps of 106*, put bottles of water on a dark surface in the sun, and it's going to get that water hot enough to kill the cooties, plus the UV rays help kill them, too. I don't think they'd figured out containers to boil water yet - could have pried up some of those clams for the shells and put them on the fire, but that's going to take a long time to boil enough water to prevent dehydration. They would need to prefilter out some of the turbidity, and it takes about 6 hrs in the sun, but it is a proven method. Google SODIS.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Anyone still watching this show? It's kind of like a car wreck...ya know you shouldn't look, but ya just have to, ya know?
> 
> Watched the one this week set in the Maldives...they had all kinds of plastic bottles that washed up on the beach, and yet they didn't think about setting the filled bottles of water in the sun to solarize the nasty bugs out of the water? Instead, the guy with the "military survival training", as he was so fond of saying, drank the water straight out of the ground, got diarrhea, and pooped all over the ground without even covering it up! How gross to step in that! Seems like military survival training would have included digging a hole and covering it...even the Boy Scouts know that. He ridiculed the girl for weaving mats and hats, but suffered sunburn to his "private bits" - seems like he should have at least had the smarts to use those palm fronds to cover himself before that happened. She set the example for him by making a "bikini top" for herself from them. Took him a long time to come around to see that she was much better at survival after living all over the world than he was with his "military survival training"!


You may be making a common mistake about what "military survival training" consists of.

It teaches you how to use the gear in your survival pack and how to signal for help, and how to stay hidden until that help arrives.

Learning how to pop a flare and hide in the bushes until a pararescue team comes to retrieve you is significantly different than actually knowing how to do survival stuff. 

I haven't seen the show, but it certainly sounds like she's the smarter of the pair.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

now I may have to see if I can stand watching in via computer. I've seen the commercials with him all sunburnt and her out foraging and doing things.


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

I watched last night and I have to say that girl was very smart. She knew about plants and sanitation and making a sunburn salve. The guy was a big baby, although he finally admitted she was right about things and he came to respect her. This series is interesting in that it pairs strangers who have to work together to make it, but I can do without the military guys. The girl last night grew up in different cultures around the world and it proved to be more valuable than military training. Of course, they weren't hiding from anyone! And, I would prefer they give them swimsuits. The naked thing is just weird.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Is the show called 'naked in the jungle'? 
I tried looking for it a couple of weeks ago, but couldn't find it on 'computer tv'.
I dont have television, so where can I find it?


----------



## 78Parrothead (Apr 6, 2013)

It's called Naked and Afraid. I think it is on TLC.


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's on Discovery Channel.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Yes, Naked and Afraid is on Discovery Channel, 182 on DISH. I'd rather it was "Swimsuit Clad and Slightly Timid", lol!

The military guy admitted about half way through the show that he was a city boy and that military survival training mainly consists of surviving people shooting at you! Not the kind of skills you need on a deserted island. He was kind of a wuss about his sunburn for about the first week of a 3 week challenge. I'm sure it hurt badly, having had a severe sunburn or three myself, but if he'd kept the sun off his privates, I'm pretty sure he wouldn't have spent the first 2-3 days lying around saying he didn't want to do the challenge any more. They are given a bag with one item of their choice in it at the beginning of the show - he could have kept it over his jiggly bits.

It was an interesting change up when the girl had severe menstrual cramps and couldn't climb palms for coconuts...it was like that was when the guy finally stepped up to the plate. Made me wonder if they allow the women to have tampons or something? The last couple shows have made reference to the women dealing with PMS and periods. It would be bad enough to be naked, but to be naked with blood running down your legs out on the savannah with predators around wouldn't be a good thing! 

I've noticed that the show seems to pair up military guys with women who have various survival skills. It might be interesting to see them pair up a military gal with an outdoorsman for a change of pace.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

With sunburn as bad as he had, the skin swells, and the pain from moving is incredible. I've had that bad of a sunburn on my legs before and I couldn't walk for 2 days. It's not just the typical "Ooo don't touch it!" sort of burn. The skin turns into almost an inch deep puffy swollen mass of pain plus there's sun poisoning that makes you ill too. 

It was foolish to get that badly burned. But I can guarantee if I had it that bad, I'd be yelling to get off the island and somewhere far far far away from the sun... with AC and cabana boys and ice. Lots of ice.

Usually these shows won't accept people who both know what their doing. It's not as entertaining. I'm not looking forward to the competent guy with super whiny helpless woman that no doubt will come up.


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

Why wouldn't you hit a tanning bed, naked, for a good month before the show????


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

littlebitfarm said:


> Why wouldn't you hit a tanning bed, naked, for a good month before the show????


Ah, but then it wouldn't make for such "great" TV!  

But, yeah, I agree...no matter where they plan to send you, if you're gonna be naked, there should be some pre-tanning involved. I wonder if they don't tell them they are accepted for the show until immediately before they have to leave? Most people need more than a couple days notice to put their lives on hold for 3 weeks. What surprised me was that the guy was from LA, where it's sunny most of the time. Seems like he'd have built up a tan, even if he did burn easily.

I'd love to do a show like this IF, and this is a BIG, BIG IF, I could keep some clothes on! At 53 and a bit "fluffy", I don't want to let it all hang out. I'm doing the world a kindness here, lol.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Over the 4th, I went shirtless making a barn window and cover, installing etc. I burned badly. 3 days later while putting stone around the barn and cattle chute, I walked into a chute brace board that was now closer to the ground. This time I was wearing a shirt. The impact took the skin off the shoulder under the shirt. I could not figure out until I go home, why it stung so much. I can't imagine severe burns all over. I want that for no one.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

boy howdy....that surfer gal was awesome....you see all the places she been around the world adventuring....she totally rocks !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Snakes bugs heat humidity and nudity....sounds like a living hades to me.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

mpillow said:


> Snakes bugs heat humidity and nudity....sounds like a living hades to me.


Sounds like a Friday night in Florida... lol


----------

